# Re: What to wear to an Aptitude test



## IanDublin (7 Feb 2007)

Hi,
I have an aptitude test on friday for a stockbroking firm.
Should i wear something smart like a trousers and shirt?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pjryan62 (7 Feb 2007)

Perhaps your thinking cap would suffice.


----------



## pinkyBear (7 Feb 2007)

I would advise a suit, I know it is not an interview however you are covering all basis. 
If you notice others around you are dressed in smart just take off your jacket.


----------



## MugsGame (7 Feb 2007)

To avoid off the cuff remarks and flying by the seat of your pants, adopt a belt and braces approach. Pull up your socks, buckle down to the preparation, and go through the sample tests with a fine-tooth comb. Come prepared with a card up your sleeve and it's sure to be the feather in your cap. Above all, wear a short dress. You'll be a shoe-in for the job!


----------



## Seagull (7 Feb 2007)

MugsGame said:


> Above all, wear a short dress. You'll be a shoe-in for the job!


With a user name of IanDublin, a short dress might raise a few eyebrows.


----------



## Satanta (7 Feb 2007)

The suit is def the safest way to go. Simply remove the jacket (possibly even the tie) if you feel overdressed (covers everything from shirt and trousers [which would fit into a casual dress environment] up).

Given that it's a stockbroking firm, I'd imagine that formal/smart dress would be fully appropriate (possibly expected).


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Feb 2007)

I would wear a suit unless told otherwise.


----------



## gd2000 (7 Feb 2007)

Categorically a suit.  It's likely that they'll mark you down for not wearing one...


----------



## cik (7 Feb 2007)

IanDublin said:


> Hi,
> I have an aptitude test on friday for a stockbroking firm.
> Should i wear something smart like a trousers and shirt?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Wear a conservative suit, you dont want to feel under-dressed and in a plush firms office you wont feel over-dressed. 
Also, for an aptitude test, be sure to get a good night sleep the night before and take some high energy food with you (chocolate/glucose) - it'll keep you sharp


----------



## liteweight (7 Feb 2007)

If you have a suit, wear it. Lots of young men don't possess one these days, at least until they get the job that is! If not, then wear something smart and clean. An aptitude test is just what it says. THey won't be judging you on what you wear unless you turn up in the aforementioned dress! Obviously if you call attention to yourself by dressing outrageously or being loud mouthed, someone might take note. Good luck, don't be nervous and take heed of cik's advice above.


----------



## MugsGame (7 Feb 2007)

> With a user name of IanDublin, a short dress might raise a few eyebrows.



Sorry, I read it as InDublin. Long dress it is so.


----------

